# Flecking in blue birds?



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just got done right down band and color info of my new birds. One of the cockbirds is an 06 and an odd color. He's a dark check, but his checks are lighter than normal. I don't know if its because of feather dust or not. It also appears to have a very faint brown color to them, like bronze. But you'd have to give him a good look to notice. The part where I can actually tell is on the shoulder feathers.

Then I noticed a few flecks in the tail. I've never noticed any of my blue cockbirds having flecks before. Anyone else ever seen any or is there something different about my bird?

I'll take pictures as soon as I can. It's hard to take good ones by myself of the wings/tail, and my dad is covered in grease working on the truck


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I just got done right down band and color info of my new birds. One of the cockbirds is an 06 and an odd color. He's a dark check, but his checks are lighter than normal. I don't know if its because of feather dust or not. It also appears to have a very faint brown color to them, like bronze. But you'd have to give him a good look to notice. The part where I can actually tell is on the shoulder feathers.
> 
> Then I noticed a few flecks in the tail. I've never noticed any of my blue cockbirds having flecks before. Anyone else ever seen any or is there something different about my bird?
> 
> I'll take pictures as soon as I can. It's hard to take good ones by myself of the wings/tail, and my dad is covered in grease working on the truck


He could be indigo, Mary, the cocks and hens can have flecking.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He's not indigo. Me and George think he may be split for Reduced. Here he is.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


>


Why do you think he is heterozygous reduced? Mate him to a black and see what colour is produced!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It may be better for George to explain why he thought so. 
But yes, I'm definitely going to check out how the babies look. I don't have a black hen to mate him to, but I'll have him with a blue check. Still, if any of the hens turn out reduced, I'll be able to tell.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

May be split for some recessive white in there


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

That cock is Faded, that is very common for the faded expression. if you have Paul Gibson's book, look at page 27.

Vahe


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sorry, I meant to say chalky and not faded.
try this link
http://pwp.surfglobal.net/rmangile/Pigeons/Chalky.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's interesting. What would be the best mating to test whether it really is chalky or not? Putting one of his hens back to him to see if any of their kids are white-ish?


----------

